# Bonnet Creek is SO NICE!



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

We just got back from 10 days at Bonnet Creek, and I was very impressed!  What a beautiful resort!  It far exceeded my expectations!


----------



## post-it (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so happy you enjoyed your stay.  Did your son enjoy Orlando and Disney?


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

We had a GREAT trip - but it was exhausting - we just aren't used to that humidity (zero humidity where we live.)  Now that I really understand what it's like, I will plan things differently next time.  Since this was our first trip - we wanted to visit all 4 Disney Parks, the 2 Universal Parks, and DT Disney, and Universal City walk.  It wasn't doable in that weather - by the 3rd day I was dead!    Then Tropical Storm Andrea came in, and it poured the last 2 days.  Next time I will plan a "down" day every other day.  

Others suggested the rope drop/afternoon rest method, but since we're from CA, our internal clocks were set 3 hours later, and it just wasn't possible to drag our exhausted bodies out of bed that early.

BTW - We did not have a car and used shuttles exclusively, and it was very convenient and fast.  I would do exactly the same thing next time.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 10, 2013)

We were just there a couple weeks ago and had a great time. We asked for & got the original 4 story building which is the most unique in the complex. It was cool watching both the Epcot & Magic Kingdom fireworks each night from our balcony.  Plenty of activities and services. And easy access in & out with both the internal Disney roads and the expressways just one or two lights away. It is a top 5 Wyndham location I'd say.


----------



## post-it (Jun 10, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> BTW - We did not have a car and used shuttles exclusively, and it was very convenient and fast.  I would do exactly the same thing next time.



Oh this is good to know.  My DS just was hired at Disneyland and we plan on uisng his perks to go to Orlando early next year.  I didn't like the idea of renting a car that will sit all day in a parking lot at $15+ a day parking fee.


----------



## am1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Its what got me into timesharing 7 years ago.  

What size of unit did you stay in?


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 10, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> Others suggested the rope drop/afternoon rest method, but since we're from CA, our internal clocks were set 3 hours later, and it just wasn't possible to drag our exhausted bodies out of bed that early.


It really is the best way to deal with the heat and crowds, but I can certainly understand not wanting to force yourselves to get over the jet lag.  Perhaps an early December or early February trip would be quite a bit better for you, if/when you do it again.  The weather would be much cooler, hours would be shorter, and crowds would be smaller.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi Michael - I think you are right - we will try a different time of year next time.  Thank you for all your help - we did all the trip planning, and used all the online resources, that you recommended, and it made things SO smooth!


----------



## presley (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you make it to the Harry Potter place?  I'm still trying to plan when to go see that.  Being in California, I'm not in a rush to do Disney parks in Orlando.  So, been trying to combine Universal with something else.


----------



## ronparise (Jun 10, 2013)

Denise

Welcome to my world, Florida and Wyndham


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

Ron - I'm a Wyndham owner, too  but yes, it was my first trip to Florida.

presley - Yes, Harry Potter is at Universal Islands of Adventures.  We enjoyed the park very much.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2013)

So how much did you have to pay for the shuttle per day?  I wondered if they actually follow through with that charge, or if it's just to scare people off from renting to others.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> So how much did you have to pay for the shuttle per day?  I wondered if they actually follow through with that charge, or if it's just to scare people off from renting to others.



$5 per person.  Since I didn't want to rent a car, I was happy to pay it.  It ran about every 30 - 60 min., depending on the time of day, and it was quick, cool, and convenient.  They charge everyone for the shuttle - not just renters/exchangers.  One driver didn't ask for our tickets, but everyone else did, and once the driver actually made two teenagers get off the shuttle, because they didn't have tix.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 10, 2013)

Did you stay in a presidential unit? 
I love BC too.  Almost as much as DVC especialially in the presidential units.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 10, 2013)

chriskre said:


> Did you stay in a presidential unit?
> I love BC too.  Almost as much as DVC especialially in the presidential units.



No - it's my understanding that you can't get a Prez unit on an RCI exchange, but we were very pleased with the deluxe unit.  We were on the 11th floor, right above the board walk, and the view was fabulous!


----------



## chriskre (Jun 10, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> No - it's my understanding that you can't get a Prez unit on an RCI exchange, but we were very pleased with the deluxe unit.  We were on the 11th floor, right above the board walk, and the view was fabulous!



You are correct only deluxe onexchange. One of the reasons I own in Wyndham.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 10, 2013)

We will pay the shuttle fee, too, when we do our sister trip next January, because not one of us would be willing to drive.  We have all been to Orlando and know what traffic is like there.  

Ironically, every one of our husbands would drive over paying the shuttle fee.   That is, if we invited them.  We won't. :ignore:


----------



## zora (Jun 11, 2013)

Denise, glad you and your DS had a great time.  . I know you spent a ton of time planning. 
Suzanne.


----------



## Bourne (Jun 11, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will pay the shuttle fee, too, when we do our sister trip next January, because not one of us would be willing to drive.  We have all been to Orlando and know what traffic is like there.
> 
> Ironically, every one of our husbands would drive over paying the shuttle fee.   That is, if we invited them.  We won't. :ignore:



Not to add fuel to the fire, but on our 10th trip to Disney this year, we ended up at Bonnet creek instead of DVC. Like Denise, I was impressed with the quality as compared to DVC.

But, and the big but, I ended up driving to the park because of the shuttle fees.  first time in a decade. And I agree wholeheartedly with you husband on the driving part..:ignore:


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 11, 2013)

Denise,
 Did you take Mears from Orlando ? If so, how was it ? I've always had a good experience with it, but there have been not-so-great reports as well.
Glad to hear that all went well.
B.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 11, 2013)

Bourne said:


> Not to add fuel to the fire, but *on our 10th trip to Disney this year*,


 
Step 1 - _We admitted we were powerless over our addiction - that our lives had become unmanageable_ 
Step 2 - _Came to believe that a Power greater than ourselves could restore us to sanity_


----------



## Bourne (Jun 11, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> Step 1 - _We admitted we were powerless over our addiction - that our lives had become unmanageable_
> Step 2 - _Came to believe that a Power greater than ourselves could restore us to sanity_



It goes from bad to worse. 

After reading Michael C's comments, we tried Silver Dollar City for the first time on a road trip over Memorial Day. And slated for Dollywood over the summer at Wyn Smokies Lodge. By end of August, we would have done all three this year. 

The kids (7 & 5) are now requesting for all three of them every year. Not sure if I am addicted or the rugrats. You are a kid only once in your lifetime. 


 To clarify, it was our tenth time to disney.. not 10th *this year* ..That would be the domain of Michael


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2013)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Denise,
> Did you take Mears from Orlando ? If so, how was it ? I've always had a good experience with it, but there have been not-so-great reports as well.
> Glad to hear that all went well.
> B.



We did use Mears - and it was perfect.  They had a mini-van, and they were waiting for us when we walked out of baggage claim, and we were at the resort within 30 min.  Going home, they were waiting for us, 15 min. early, when we walked out of the Bonnet Creek Lobby.  

We also used their services to go to Universal, and when we go hot and tired and wanted to leave early, they came and picked us up.  In fact, the driver gave me his cell phone number and told me to call if we wanted to leave early.  Thanks for the tip - I will definitely use them again!


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 11, 2013)

Glad to hear you had a great time.

I have an office 60 miles west of Orlando and generally avoid visiting this time of year.

However, we are staying at Parc Soleil next weekend pre-cruise and my GF has never felt FL humidity. 

She is in for a treat!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 11, 2013)

Bourne said:


> After reading Michael C's comments, we tried Silver Dollar City for the first time on a road trip over Memorial Day. And slated for Dollywood over the summer at Wyn Smokies Lodge. By end of August, we would have done all three this year.


How did you like Silver Dollar City?



Bourne said:


> To clarify, it was our tenth time to disney.. not 10th *this year* ..That would be the domain of Michael


The most we've gone to WDW in a 12 month period is 6 trips (for a total of 12 weeks), so we're not quite there yet either.    With our current annual pass, plans are for 4 trips and a total of 8 weeks.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2013)

We had been warned that the weather was going to be hot and humid, but since I'm a teacher, and my son is in school too, this was the earliest in the year we could manage a trip.  Live and learn.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> The most we've gone to WDW in a 12 month period is *6 trips (for a total of 12 weeks*), so we're not quite there yet either.  With our current annual pass, plans are for 4 trips and a total of 8 weeks.


 
You are beyond the scope of a 12 step program​


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> The most we've gone to WDW in a 12 month period is 6 trips (for a total of 12 weeks), so we're not quite there yet either.    With our current annual pass, plans are for 4 trips and a total of 8 weeks.





Rent_Share said:


> You are beyond the scope of a 12 step program


It's actually my exercise program.  They say that you walk 5-10 miles every day you're at Disney (and I believe it).  With 8 weeks of Disney trips, that should be over 400 miles of walking this year.  That's like 16 marathons.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It's actually my exercise program.  They say that you walk 5-10 miles every day you're at Disney (and I believe it).  With 8 weeks of Disney trips, that should be over 400 miles of walking this year.  That's like 16 marathons.



There you go!  I can use this excuse for more trips.  I like it.  I need to walk a few miles a day to get ready for it, too.  I always do.  Now if I lost about 30 pounds or more, it would be easier to walk.  

Walking in Disneyland is also a lot of exercise.  Just got back Saturday night.  We parked at Downtown Disney and walked from there.  They wouldn't let us go into the parking garage from Harbor Blvd.  I wanted the parking garage and shuttle.  It's rather cruel to make us walk to the parks from Downtown Disney, when others were taking a shuttle.  I was not happy.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 11, 2013)

How do you count the standing in line time 

Meditation ?

Every addict has a rationalization system

LOL


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 11, 2013)

Also, we homeschool our kids, so Disney counts as lessons on geography (World Showcase), physics (roller coasters), math (how many minutes until the next FastPass) and so much more.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 11, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> We did use Mears - and it was perfect.  They had a mini-van, and they were waiting for us when we walked out of baggage claim, and we were at the resort within 30 min.  Going home, they were waiting for us, 15 min. early, when we walked out of the Bonnet Creek Lobby.
> 
> We also used their services to go to Universal, and when we go hot and tired and wanted to leave early, they came and picked us up.  In fact, the driver gave me his cell phone number and told me to call if we wanted to leave early.  Thanks for the tip - I will definitely use them again!



Oh, so glad to hear it. I have never had a problem with them, but there have been some incidents (read online reviews) in the past. I am sometimes reticent to refer people to providers as when it doesn't pan out, I feel so responsible (Irish-Catholic guilt ?   )

 I don't even mind when there are several people in the van and I'm in the last resort to be arrived at. It's just nice not to have to drive after a flight.

Hope you got to ride the "Men in Black" ride at Universal. It's my favorite ! I went on it five times in a row once (there was no line at closing time !).


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 11, 2013)

We did not make it to the original Universal - the day we were supposed to go was when Tropical Storm Andrea hit Orlando, and it was raining buckets - but we did go to Islands of Adventure.


----------



## Bourne (Jun 11, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> How did you like Silver Dollar City?



Different than Disney but loads of fun. The shorter lines were a blessing but on the flip side, we end up going to Disney over easter break only. Kids are small and they loved the fact that they could do 5x more rides than Disney. Going down to Marvel cave as part of a park attraction was cool.  

For a workout, SDC beats Disney anytime. (Stairmaster)


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 12, 2013)

Bourne said:


> For a workout, SDC beats Disney anytime. (Stairmaster)


Ain't that the truth.  The only theme park I've been to that comes close to the strenuous hills at Silver Dollar City is Six Flags Magic Mountain in California.


----------



## webkrawlerr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, we LOVE Bonnet Creek. We bought 180,000 points there.

We live in Orlando and BC is nice little get-away for us.

We are staying there over July 4th!


----------



## massvacationer (Jun 15, 2013)

We stayed at BC in a 3 BD Deluxe a year + ago  (my family plus MIL and FIL).  Everyone was impressed and they still rave about the place more than a year later.

I thought we had great service from all of the employees.  The unit and facilities were all in great shape.  BC will be our top choice when we return to Orlando for our next Disney Trip. Impressive pools and amenities.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 15, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It's actually my exercise program.  They say that you walk 5-10 miles every day you're at Disney (and I believe it).  With 8 weeks of Disney trips, that should be over 400 miles of walking this year.  That's like 16 marathons.





MichaelColey said:


> Also, we homeschool our kids, so Disney counts as lessons on geography (World Showcase), physics (roller coasters), math (how many minutes until the next FastPass) and so much more.



These are the most creative excuses I have heard for justifying Disney visits and passes.  :hysterical:  If I was a Mom I'd use them too.


----------

